# June Grass



## AggieFCO (Sep 28, 2011)

It's 13 July and as of last weekend I've all but given up surf fishing on Navarre island. Anyone know what the current state of the grass is this weekend? Looking to head out this afternoon. If nothing else I'll give an update for Navarre when I return. I don't mind driving to Okaloosa or Pickens if the water is clear.


----------



## armyguardus (Feb 1, 2010)

We were out there last night and this morning and the water is crystal clear and the grass is non existent. We were at the dog park past the last condos on the beach highway.


----------



## AggieFCO (Sep 28, 2011)

That checks. Not any grass to be found, thank God. Small Jellies were out though, found a few while cooling of between casts. Only caught one small shark, still no pomp for me this year.


----------



## Rich (Oct 3, 2007)

Went out today, navarre beach. June grass in the surf. Spent most of the time cleaning lines. Fishable, just messy. Lots of lady fish on shrimp and sand fleas.


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

Navarre is bad. Beach 7 was terrible. 8,9, and 10 has grass and all on your line. Managed 2 tiny sharpnose on squid lol


----------



## AndyS (Nov 22, 2011)

Anybody got a grass update for Navarre Beach as of yesterday or today?


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

Don't bother. Went saturday just west of the houses in navarre beach and it's bad...really bad. Don't waste time


----------



## Trucki-n-ihsiF (Mar 23, 2008)

I was also out in Navarre last Friday and the grass was so thick it sank all 3 of my pompano rigs out there.I couldn't even reel the lines back in!So I tried the pier and it was pretty much the same.This year is turning out to be a horrible year for me.


----------



## strongman (May 19, 2011)

Pensacola is good though. Have tried from chickenbone to Portofino, and the grass is minimal to non-existent.


----------



## Pier#r (Oct 2, 2007)

AggieFCO said:


> It's 13 July and as of last weekend I've all but given up surf fishing on Navarre island. Anyone know what the current state of the grass is this weekend? Looking to head out this afternoon. If nothing else I'll give an update for Navarre when I return. I don't mind driving to Okaloosa or Pickens if the water is clear.


Try this...
http://www.navarrebeachlife.com/forums/page.php?p=zoom

:thumbsup:


----------



## HappyHourHero (Jan 31, 2012)

I went and shark fished yesterday at the first pickens pulloff. Slime is rolling along the bottom and it gets caught on any rigs and drags them to shore. Must have pulled 30 pounds of the stuff off of my two rigs.


----------



## Tofnda (Aug 11, 2014)

still no pomp for me this year.


----------

